
A material web browser built with JavaScript - iiegor
https://github.com/iiegor/chrome-material
======
andrewvijay
Looks fantastic. Will try once I get to my computer. Does it run on Linux?

~~~
crumplepunch
yeah, check out the package json. I'm running osx, cloned it, npm installed
and npm build --linux , and then npm start fired it up. Looks like it's still
missing some nice hotkeys, and I couldn't get the settings to open, but it's
some good work.

